# forward facing car seat straps above or below shoulder ht.?



## laila2 (Jul 21, 2007)

My almost 5 year old is in a Britax Marathon foward facing and I noticed the straps are getting below her shoulder ht where they come out of the slots. I does someone remember whether I should adjust them so that they come out of the slots above her shoulders when foward facing?

I saw something on it that if child is rear facing straps should be above or below and vis-a-versa if foward facing. which is it?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

For FF, the straps must be *at or above* the shoulder. Is she on the top straps?


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

If she's above the top harness position it's time for a new seat


----------

